# My first visit here



## JustinThyme (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello everyone. It would seem that I have stumbled onto an interesting group of people. This is my first time in any type of forum.
I have one opening question: have any of you published, or attempted to publish, an e-book on amazon.com? Specifically using the "Kindle" device.
I am considering doing so, but would greatly appreciate some feedback.
Since I am at home with a broken leg, I have reverted to my old ways as a night owl. In other words, I am only usually available from 3p.m. to 5 a.m. 
This way, I sleep through the chaos and noise of the day, and can function much more lucidly during the still and quiet of the night. Carpe Noctem !


----------



## Nickie (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi there, Justin! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, and I hope that you'll enjoy your stay here.
I'm sorry that I can't help you with your question. I even did not know that Amazon publihsed e-books! That aside, e-books have a future, that's for certain. More and more people are having e-books published (I even have one listed on a site in Malaysia).


Nickie


----------



## TJ Cruse (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to the group Justin. Never tried Amazon's publishing product. I'm interested to hear about it.

TJ


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard Justin.  Sorry, but I can't answer your question.  Maybe if you post it in another section on the forum, you'll get some better responses.


----------



## Suzip (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Surinderjit (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sam (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to the forum. Post your question in the "Tips and Advice" section. 

Sam.


----------



## Shinn (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello there and welcome


----------



## flashgordon (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Ebooks via Amazon are generally just HTML markup versions of your book. If you go through the Kindle site it walks you through it. However, you have to still be a publisher or have ISBNs - I don't know if you have those.


----------

